# Wood chips on sale



## watery eyes (Jun 24, 2007)

Those members that have the Meijer chain locally should look at a sale they are having on Western smoking wood chips.

Bought Cherry and Maple chips at 50% off.....$2.39 per bag

This is a link to an image of the brand and type...
http://www.gertens.com/shop/images/products/750620.jpg

Get them while they last.....


----------



## racingstudebakers (Jun 24, 2007)

Grrrrr..... We don't have that store here....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks a million for the heads up though Watery Eyes!


----------



## cheech (Jun 24, 2007)

I will have to check in to that thanks for the heads up


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 24, 2007)

They are marked with the orange clearance tags.


----------

